#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  WS-C2960X-48LPS-L vs WS-C2960X-48FPS-L

## Janeswordy

Do you know about what's the difference between WS-C2960X-48LPS-L and WS-C2960X-48FPS-L? If you have no idea, you can follow:


WS-C2960X-48FPS-L Overview
Catalyst 2960-X 48 GigE PoE 740W, 4 x 1G SFP, LAN Base Switch


WS-C2960X-48LPS-L Overview
Catalyst 2960-X 48 GigE PoE 370W, 4 x 1G SFP, LAN Base Switch

----------

